# Question about references



## Austin Lawhon (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi there, had some questions regarding reference in drawing. Let's say your goal is to draw one real person's head in a fairly realistic style from several different angles and with various expressions (learning their head top to bottom) but you don't have a lot of photos of them to work with and no access to live drawing of the person. Would you just draw what you could of them and move on to another model, or use your imagination/references of other people's heads and kind of "fill in the blanks" of the angles and expressions you're missing from the original person? Who here has experience drawing one person extensively and what was your approach? Also which do you think, learning the head from one person where you have tons of various angles/expressions/lighting/etc. vs many different people, is better? Thank you!


----------



## Jenny alm (Jul 13, 2020)

Austin Lawhon said:


> Hi there, had some questions regarding reference in drawing. Let's say your goal is to draw one real person's head in a fairly realistic style from several different angles and with various expressions (learning their head top to bottom) but you don't have a lot of photos of them to work with and no access to live drawing of the person. Would you just draw what you could of them and move on to another model, or use your imagination/references of other people's heads and kind of "fill in the blanks" of the angles and expressions you're missing from the original person? Who here has experience drawing one person extensively and what was your approach? Also which do you think, learning the head from one person where you have tons of various angles/expressions/lighting/etc. vs many different people, is better? Thank you!


 there's many places online where you can get 3d figure references that you can use it's better than usual images models , i used to rely on https://www.proko.com/ it's not free but it was useful for me


----------



## Jenny alm (Jul 13, 2020)

i also recently discovered the body kun figures https://bodykundolls.com it's kind of perfect for me to get unlimited poses with the accessories available with the dolls in my manga characters creations , i do not know about figure face drawing check it out maybe it'll be useful for you too


----------

